# EQ-660 embarq modem on qwest



## lokeycmos (Mar 21, 2007)

i have a eq-660r adsl modem from embarq that i recieved as a gift. i successfully configured it for use with my qwest dsl service(just because anything is better than the junk they rent to you). but everytime i launch my browser it keeps going to the embarq website and is asking for activation. it doesnt matter what i type into the url bar, it always goes back to embarq. so my question is, what can i do about this? is there a way to stop or hack the redirects, so i can legitly use it with my qwest service?:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------

